# Vienna Horn Manufacturers



## Baeron

Greetings!

To make it short, I would like to know what would be a recommended Vienna Horn Manufacturer!
As you might have guessed, I'm interested in buying one, and I want to make a right choice 

Thanks !


----------



## Reinhold

Unless you're in Europe, it would be _very_ difficult to obtain one, and even if you were geographically advantaged, it would require some connections and money. Vienna horns are typically custom manufactured for a specific ensemble.


----------

